

Servings of Small Change - Mz
http://www.guernicamag.com/interviews/servings-of-small-change/

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _In writing about Huntington’s efforts to reinvent the way the city eats,
Black and Cunningham hope to underscore the need for a more expansive “food
movement,” one that places inclusivity alongside idealism. “You can already
see the contours of a two-tier food system in this country,” says Cunningham,
“where those who have the financial wherewithal and the inclination are eating
food that we would agree is healthier, and everyone else is eating the same
crap that is slowly killing us.” But with the nation increasingly bifurcating
along cultural and political lines, perhaps food—with its ancient capacity to
connect—is a frontier we might still be able to traverse together._

